# SAS NCAA Bracket Challenge



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've created a yahoo bracket challenge for those of you interested. You have until Thursday morning to get your picks in.

League name: SAS
GROUP ID# 138233
Password: anxiety

http://tournament.fantasysports.yaho...inprivategroup

Good luck!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was going to create a post your Final Four topic but I'll join this instead.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

it says....
*There was a problem*


This is not a private group. (Error #147)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Try the "join a group" page and enter the info there:

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/register/joinprivategroup

Cam, what's the group ID# (not the name)?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, that's right...

GROUP ID# 138233


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Use Anonymid's link. For some reason his works and mine doesn't even though I copied it :stu


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I joined, never really done a bracket before, and I dont follow college basketball that closely, but Ive got into a bit this season because I had a friend in highschool who now plays for Buffalo, and I knew Andrew Wiggins from school lol, and he is supposed 2 be really good, though he wont play until next year


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anyway  do you guys have any particular team you want to win, even if you dont think they will? I kinda want Marquette to win.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I want the Tarheels to win but they don't have much of a shot. If they beat Nova they would have to play Kansas in Kansas City :no Most of the first round games got me stumped. I don't think I'm going to do well in the bracket this year. I wouldn't be shocked if I didn't get a single Final Four team right or only have 1 or 2 in the Elite 8.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Limmy said:


> anyway  do you guys have any particular team you want to win, even if you dont think they will? I kinda want Marquette to win.


Marquette is my favorite team, I picked them haha.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for creating, I joined. Lets just say I from central Ohio so...


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Is the league full? I can't join for some reason :/


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

infamous93 said:


> Is the league full? I can't join for some reason :/


Use the link Anonymid posted, make sure you put the group ID instead of the group name.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Use the link Anonymid posted, make sure you put the group ID instead of the group name.


Hmm tried that again and still doesn't work for me, I've played fantasy on yahoo before and have never had this problem. Maybe they're discriminating against Canadians or something.

NVM i'm in, apparently the password is case sensitive. 
Should be anxiety without the capital A


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Hmm tried that again and still doesn't work for me, I've played fantasy on yahoo before and have never had this problem. Maybe they're discriminating against Canadians or something.
> 
> NVM i'm in, apparently the password is case sensitive.
> Should be anxiety without the capital A


yeah i had this problem 2, took me a couple tries before i realized it was caps sensitive


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Yahoo has named my bracket "Crazy." Okay Yahoo.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Good luck everyone! I've got Louisville, Ohio State, Florida, and Miami in the Final Four, with Louisville beating Miami for the title.

(Of course, I filled out the maximum number of allowed brackets on Yahoo and ESPN, so I've got plenty of fallbacks in case that one doesn't pan out.)


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i just filled out the espn ones i did the max amount of brackets there to.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Good Luck every1 

I have Indiana, Louisville, Ohio St., and Florida in final 4 with Indiana winning


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I went with Kansas, Louisville, Gonzaga, and Marquette with Marquette taking it all hahaha.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> Good Luck every1
> 
> I have Indiana, Louisville, Ohio St., and Florida in final 4 with Indiana winning


Replace Louisville with Duke and I got the same thing.

Damn I had Bucknell as my cinderella team to the elite eight and they just lost so my bracket is already busted.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Replace Louisville with Duke and I got the same thing.
> 
> Damn I had Bucknell as my cinderella team to the elite eight and they just lost so my bracket is already busted.


Zagas Gon Zaga?

xD i was just looking at urs and i was like ouch!

i have a quiz 2morro, but cant study cause ive been following this really closely. Need pitt 2 make it past witchita


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know why I keeping picking Pitt. They mess me up every year.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Marquette isnt doing 2 well either


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Memphis is fun to watch. Haven't seen any of their games this year.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^yeah that was a good game! come on Oregon, thats my upset team


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cam, you must be sweating bullets!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW! Marquette!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Cam, you must be sweating bullets!


Yes! Glad they came through.

I picked Oregon and St Mary's for upsets, got one.... St Mary's was so close to an epic comeback.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

11/12 First Place!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

14 out of 16 and first place, pretty good first day 4 me.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol, way to go Harvard :O


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

WhoDey85 said:


> I don't know why I keeping picking Pitt. They mess me up every year.


THiS!

Ugh. A final four team already out. Lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Well Wisconsin is out.... that sucks


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW! Georgetown lost! to Florida Gulf


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Limmy said:


> WOW! Georgetown lost! to Florida Gulf


Wtf.... and by 10 points >.>


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Buerhle said:


> THiS!
> 
> Ugh. A final four team already out. Lol


Went with Pitt to win it in...2011 I think. Again they fail me. I actually picked them to win the whole thing this year in one large pool I'm in.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

My bracket is looking awfully red right now.


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

I forgot to fill a bracket this year.

Chuck and Kenny Smith always crack me up when they "analyze" these games..they don't pay any attention to college basketball and just spew banalities...lol. Still love em tho.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

still first! i have a feeling my luck is about 2 take a change for the worse this round


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like this Michigan team a lot.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oregon is looking good, glad I decided to go with them. Damn, Marquette knows how to make me nervous.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm a Gonzaga fan but if I was cheering for wichita, I'd be mad at the refs with some of these calls. Even the free throw disparity is bad.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ugh, changed my mind on Gonzaga at the last minute and put them in my final four. Crazy shooting from Wichita.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

My bracket is looking like a blood bath right now. Only 22 of 39 correct lol I dont usually do this bad. All the upsets are worth it tho.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I've been on the wrong side of every close game


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Still perfect in the Midwest


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ohio State was the first big scare for my bracket, but luckily they held on.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Ohio State was the first big scare for my bracket, but luckily they held on.


Ditto, I have them reaching the finals! Whats your bracket called anonymid?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Limmy said:


> Ditto, I have them reaching the finals! Whats your bracket called anonymid?


David's Bracket.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ha, looks like we picked the exact same Elite Eight except for Wisconsin/Gonzaga (which is moot now anyway).


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Ha, looks like we picked the exact same Elite Eight except for Wisconsin/Gonzaga (which is moot now anyway).


xD yeah, I really need Indiana 2 step up though! I have them winning it all


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Clutch! Thank you Oladipo


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Im now officially on the FGCU bandwagon


----------



## missgymnast91 (Jan 15, 2009)

I go to FGCU!

GO EAGLES!!!

(I went to high school with the guy that made that video). It's really surreal how crazy my school has been the past few days.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

missgymnast91 said:


> I go to FGCU!
> 
> GO EAGLES!!!
> 
> (I went to high school with the guy that made that video). It's really surreal how crazy my school has been the past few days.


WOW! Thats awesome! I must be an amazing atmosphere atm


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Had Miami in the title game, so my bracket just got dented pretty badly.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Had Miami in the title game, so my bracket just got dented pretty badly.


Cam must be pretty happy though, that just gave him 1st xD


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Forever in last place


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

noooo! Indiana gotta step it up, if they are eliminated i have no chance of winning


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Marquette to the elite 8. Syracuse will be a tough game. Maybe the NCAA's hatred towards Syracuse will swing calls in Marquettes favor hahaha.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I like this Michigan team a lot.


Good bye Kansas.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Florida is getting blown the **** out









FGCU is gonna win the entire thing


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Good bye Kansas.


Surprised me.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Trey Burke is the man!!! I'm rooting for Michigan to win it now that my bracket is completely busted. I know it's almost sacrilegious rooting for Michigan living in Ohio but I don't really consider myself a Ohio State fan.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

fgcu broke my heart






























im back 2 rooting 4 marquette now


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Limmy said:


> fgcu broke my heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least they left us with memorable dunks and classic gifs such as this


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Going to need Duke to pretty much go all the way to have any sort of chance in this league. That Burke three last night was crazy.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Syracuse smoked Marquette last night, didn't see it live but watched it from my recordings, "Syra no Excuses" defense stole the show, Its Duke vs Louisville today, Duke has to step it up today, there's no cinderalla story here but going with Duke here. 

Prediction Duke wins with a jumper 28-24.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

That leg injury was brutal.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Didn't have a bracket, i only rooted against both Duke and Florida. I'm glad both of those jerkoffs got their butt kicks today.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> That leg injury was brutal.


It was horrific, I wish I could unsee.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I didn't notice it when it happened, and I made a point of not watching the replays. I'm terribly squeamish and there's no way I want to see that, especially after hearing Pitino describe after the game what exactly happened. Good lord.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> That leg injury was brutal.


When he landed the first thing I thought of was Shaun Livingston's injury.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It was even more disturbing than the Lattimore injury, by far.

Interesting final four, I like Michigan to win it all. Good team playing great right now. The defense of Syracuse vs the scoring if Michigan should be interesting.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

This is still the worst sports injury if ever seen





The guy got his throat cut wide open ughhhh,


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratz 2 David and C! I think you guys have automatically tied for the win regardless of who wins tonight


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Limmy said:


> Congratz 2 David and C! I think you guys have automatically tied for the win regardless of who wins tonight


Yup, makes it kind of anti-climactic, haha.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Yup, makes it kind of anti-climactic, haha.


xD yeah I know! Though secretly I am still hoping Louisville loses  just cause that would mean I still had the highest number of correct picks!

Lets go wolverines! xD


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

17 Points from the pg, and it's not Trey Burke!!

This guy is on fire, averaging less than 2 a game before tonight, damn.

This Michigan team is just very likable, I hope they win.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The final group standings are listing my bracket as #1 and C's Crazy Bracket #2. I guess I won on the final score tiebreaker (which I'd forgotten about). I'll take it!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

^^^Congrats!

That was some title game. So many great players on the court.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm still smarting after narrowly losing the fantasy NBA title match, so this is a small consolation at least.

Anyway, yeah, that was one of the more entertaining college title games I can remember.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

7th place :/ not 2 great!

but i tied with anonymid for most correct picks! thats pretty cool







anyway congratz on winning







!

also, completely unrelated but when fantasy football starts what website do you guys use yahoo, espn, nfl.com? Lol i cant wait until fantasy football season starts lol.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We do all the SAS fantasy leagues on Yahoo now (used to do baseball on ESPN, but finally moved it over to Yahoo this year). Looking forward to having you on board for fantasy football this year!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

The hell I took 2nd? My brackets have been doing so bad that I haven't even been checking any.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

That was a really good game, wish Michigan could have comeback though. Congrats Anonymid!

They're going to lose both Hardaway and Burke to the NBA this year, awww.


----------

